

Is Mark Zuckerberg the Howard Roark of the web? - derekc
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2010/5/17/is-mark-zuckerberg-the-howard-roark-of-the-web.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+thisisgoingtobebig+(::This+is+going+to+be+BIG::)

======
clusterfu_k
seriously? i clicked on this link thinking it would be satirical, but boy was
i wrong..

to compare zuck and roark like this is quite ridiculous. saying that we need
less privacy in our society is an opinion and if you so please give up your
privacy. but to be zuck and fool people into giving it up is quite another
thing. it not only attacks our right to privacy but also our right to choose.

------
DCoder
> but I do know that a government and regulatory pile-on to “fix” Facebook’s
> privacy issues will feel just as wrong as when the Cordlandt Homes was
> altered from Howard Roark’s original vision.

Yes, a thousand times yes.

